# Androctonus Australis Hector



## GS (Mar 3, 2011)

*Androctonus Australis Hector - Molting Sequence*

Am lucky to capture one of my female Hector in molting sequence. Enjoy! 
*
Androctonus Australis Hector 0.1 - Premolt to 7th Instar*












*Freshly Molted 7th Instar*


----------



## afs rock (Mar 3, 2011)

nice picture


----------



## BAM1082 (Mar 3, 2011)

Love the GIF Image!


----------



## sfpearl300z (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome.

Can't wait for mine to do the same!


----------



## Jorpion (Mar 4, 2011)

Outstanding pictures of a stunning scorpion! I have two gravid female lybicus morphs that are about as fat as yours. Post more pics and thanks for sharing!


----------



## InfestedGoat (Mar 7, 2011)

That gif is by far one of the coolest things ive seen on this board. Also its of my favorite species. Excellent!


----------



## GS (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks Guys! Glad you like the pictures 
I'll post some updates pictures/vids soon.



sfpearl300z said:


> Awesome.
> Can't wait for mine to do the same!


How are your hectors doing ? Pairing them up soon? 



Jorpion said:


> Outstanding pictures of a stunning scorpion! I have two gravid female lybicus morphs that are about as fat as yours. Post more pics and thanks for sharing!


That awesome! Two gravid ones.
Pse post some pictures of them to share :drool:


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Mar 8, 2011)

I am into Ts but this is very exciting GREAT pictures


----------



## GS (Mar 8, 2011)

RyTheTGuy said:


> I am into Ts but this is very exciting GREAT pictures


Thanks Bro


----------



## ArachnoYak (Mar 11, 2011)

That gif rocked my world nice work.


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 12, 2011)

Simply amazing. Great capture.


----------



## GS (Apr 12, 2011)

Boorantula said:


> That gif rocked my world nice work.





Ecstasy said:


> Simply amazing. Great capture.


Thanks Guys!

---------- Post added at 04:07 AM ---------- Previous post was at 04:06 AM ----------

I have done up another animated-gif as the previous one has "expired" and below are some updated pics after her exo has hardened up. Enjoy!

































Few of my other Hectors:

"Hana"











"Hosea"


----------



## Sir Aculeus (Apr 13, 2011)

She is gorgeous. What great coloring!!


----------



## Irene B. Smithi (Apr 13, 2011)

HOLY COW!!!!!!  That was by far one of the most awesome clips I've seen!!!  NICE!
thanks for sharing :worship:


----------



## GS (Apr 20, 2011)

Charlie Brown said:


> She is gorgeous. What great coloring!!





Irene B. Smithi said:


> HOLY COW!!!!!!  That was by far one of the most awesome clips I've seen!!!  NICE!
> thanks for sharing :worship:


Thanks for the kind words guys. Glad you enjoyed the pictures.
I'll be uploading some vids on them at my youtube channel soon.
Do check them out when you are free 

Regards,
GS


----------



## Darth ron (Apr 24, 2011)

shes so beautiful... perfect specimen...


----------



## ruska (Apr 24, 2011)

Way cool!!! :clap: Thanks for sharing!


----------



## GS (Apr 26, 2011)

Darth ron said:


> shes so beautiful... perfect specimen...





ruska said:


> Way cool!!! :clap: Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Guys 

---------- Post added at 06:16 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:02 PM ----------

Vid updates on the ladies (Heba and Hana). Enjoy 

Heba:

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 1 - "Its MINE!!" 

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 2 - "Superworm" 

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 3 - "Finding your Sting-Spot" 

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 4 - "Expecting Food from HEAVEN" 

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 5 - "Losing your LEGS" 

Hana:

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 6 - "Leaping towards DEATH" 

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 7 Part 1 - "Pointless Struggle" 

Androctonus Australis Hector Vid 7 Part 2 - "Nom Nom Nom" 

Apologies for the missing animated gif on the molting sequence again. 
I finally managed to get at uploaded at my photobucket. Its now a permanent posted image.

Regards,
GS


----------



## punkjepoy (Apr 27, 2011)

awesome beauty! Hectors are on top of my wishlist..


----------



## NevularScorpion (Apr 28, 2011)

I never appreciate AA this much after seeing this thread. Next time I get an AA it will only be Hector morp and Tunisia


----------

